
Chain Reactor – framework for composing executables simulate adversary - adulau
https://github.com/redcanaryco/chain-reactor
======
bmurphy1976
I don't get it. And what's up with inventing new terminology for things? That
makes everything confusing. Just call your abstractions what they are.

------
XMPPwocky
I'm looking at this, trying to be charitable, but i'm still a little confused-
is this not just make?

~~~
jhfdbkofdcho
"Is this not just make?" is a great comment to throw out at a meeting where
someone is presenting a new technical approach to something. It's applicable
enough of the time that the presenter must pause to consider the question
before responding making you both look more thoughtful than you'd otherwise
be.

------
ris
Brain exploded when I realized they're json _objects_ to represent ordered
sequences of actions ("quarks"). Good luck if you want to use the same action
more than once.

